# Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.



## ein_schelm (9. September 2015)

*Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Servus,

war mir nicht sicher zu welchen Bereich das Thema gehört. Ich brauch ein Notebook für Office Aufgaben. Daneben möchte ich das Notebook noch als Tablet benutzen (hauptsächlich Multimedia, Streaming usw.).
Da ich mir nicht alle 2-3 ein Notebook leisten will, sollte der Akku des Geräts austauschbar sein.

Nun hab ich schon nach Geräten gesucht, die diese Anforderungen erfüllen. Gefunden Hab ich nur eines: das Dell Venue Pro 11

Nun frage ich mich ob es tatsächlich keine Alternativen gibt?
Kann jemand etwas zum Dell Tablet sagen? Wie lange will Dell die Akkus für dieses Gerät vorhalten?
Welchen CPU würdet ihr für Büro, Multimedia und Streaming empfehlen?

Budget: so viel wie es kostet.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Hi,


Mein tip:

Ich wierde mich bei der geraetewahl nicht wegen eines wechselbaren akku einschraenken lassen.


Beispiel:

Ich habe ein surface pro 3 seit ca. 1 jahr.

Wenn in einem jahr der akku wirklich muell ist (wenn es denn wirklich so sein sollte.....wohl eher erst in 3 jahren), dann kann ich das geraet nach onlineanleitung selber aufscbrauben und den akku im geraet selber wechseln. Garantie bzw. Gewaherleistung habe ich dann sowieso nicht mehr und der akkuwechsel ist so schwer nicht und kpstet knappe 40-50€.



Nur als tip....weil es gibt so extrem viel auswahl und nur 1 oder 2 geraete mit wechselakku.....das schraenkt viel zu stark die auswahl ein imo.


----------



## ein_schelm (9. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn in einem jahr der akku wirklich muell ist (wenn es denn wirklich so sein sollte.....wohl eher erst in 3 jahren), dann kann ich das geraet nach onlineanleitung selber aufscbrauben und den akku im geraet selber wechseln. Garantie bzw. Gewaherleistung habe ich dann sowieso nicht mehr und der akkuwechsel ist so schwer nicht und kpstet knappe 40-50€.



Leider bin ich in solchen Dingen mehr als unbegabt - was die Ausführung angeht.
Zudem: Garantiefall oder nicht - mir täte es schon weh 1.000 € einfach so zu schrotten.

Auf einem fest eingebautem Akku hab ich eben wenig Lust da ich aktuell zwei Fälle hab bei denen den Akku aufgibt.

EDIT:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ywKl-dzm4s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZJn2YCC49s
Das würdest du tatsächlich machen wollen?

Trotz Guide halte ich das nur von einem Spezialisten oder einem Enthusiasten durchführbar!


----------



## DKK007 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Gibt es überhaupt Tablets bei denen sich der Akku einfach umstecken lässt wie bei nem Laptop? Sind ja eigentlich eher DAU-Wegwerf-Geräte.

Dann das Geld besser in nen  ordentliches Notebook stecken wo man überall rankommt.


----------



## ein_schelm (10. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt Tablets bei denen sich der Akku einfach umstecken lässt wie bei nem Laptop? Sind ja eigentlich eher DAU-Wegwerf-Geräte.



Wie gesagt, beim Dell Venue kann man den Akku tauschen.
Wenn es tatsächlich keine Alternativen gibt, werd ich hier zugreifen.
Die Frage ist bloß ob ein Atom Z3795 reicht? 
Oder wäre ein i3 bzw. ein i5 doch besser für Office und Multimedia?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann das Geld besser in nen  ordentliches Notebook stecken wo man überall rankommt.



Ein Notebook stünde bei mir zu oft ungenutzt rum. Da wäre es toll wenn man das Gerät auch als Tablet benutzen könnte...
Mir ist sowieso schleierhaft warum noch keiner auf die Idee gekommen ist, das Mobil-Gerät auch als Office/Multimedia-Lösung zu benutzen (bzw. nur wenige bieten vernünftige Lösungen an). Würde doch Sinn machen?!

EDIT:
Ist der preis für dieses Tablet in Ordnung oder doch überteuert?
Venue 11 Pro Tablet-PC der 5000 Serie | Dell Deutschland


----------



## Ahab (10. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Also ich würde das Venue mit einem i3 oder i5 nehmen, dann hast du auch langfristig etwas davon, vor allem wenn du es SO lange nutzen willst, dass ein Akku-Wechsel fällig wird. Und das Venue ist schon ein ordentliches Tablet, aber ich würde mich auch nicht von einem Wechselakku abhängig machen. Es grenzt an ein Wunder, dass es da überhaupt Lösungen gibt und dann auch noch von Dell. Wechselakkus bei Tablets sind für die meisten noch uninteressanter als bei Smartphones.


----------



## ein_schelm (10. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Also ich ärgere mich schon das ich mein Asus Transformer Prime praktisch nicht mehr benutzen kann weil der Akku nicht mehr durch hält - genauso verhält es sich mit meinem LG Optimus G.
Von der Technischen Seite gehen beide Geräte noch in Ordnung und so alt sind die Dinger auch wieder nicht. 

Jedes mal wenn ich an das verdammte Smartphone hinlang, ist der Akku leer.

Beim Smartphone finde ich die Eigenschaft noch Sinniger. Um zu telefonieren braucht man eben nicht immer den neusten Prozessor...
Da kann ein Gerät von mir aus 5 oder 10 Jahre durchhalten.


----------



## DKK007 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Dafür sind die Dinger aber normalerweise nicht gemacht. Du sollst dir ja alle 2 Jahre ein neues kaufen. So verhält es sich auch mit der Softwareunterstützung, wenn die überhaupt vorhanden ist.

Wenn du was nachhaltiges willst, kann ich dir das Fairphone2 ans Herz legen. Fairphone 2 | A seriously cool smartphone. Putting social values first.
Da lässt sich auch das Display in einer  Minute wechseln. Fairphone 2 ausprobiert: Fairer Display-Tausch in unter einer Minute - Golem.de


----------



## ein_schelm (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Ich suche immer noch ...  
Inzwischen hab ich es aufgegeben, explizit nach Geräten mit wechselbarem Akku zu suchen. Es gibt praktisch keine...

Hatte auch kurz ein Surface 3 Zuhause und war von der Funktionalität eigentlich recht angetan. Tablet und Notebook in einem Gerät das ist genau das was ich möchte. 
Hab es am Ende wieder zurückgeschickt. Ich war mir doch nicht zu 100% sicher, ob es das richtige Gerät ist.

Doch was such ich:
Zunächst will ich nur meine Medien abspielen bzw. streamen. Dabei hab ich einen DAC - das Fiio E10. Sofern möglich würde ich das gerne anschließen. Alternativ würde ich auch ein anderes DAC kaufen, welches mit Android eben kompatibel ist... hier ist die Frage welches DAC eben mit Android kompatibel wäre? Dann möchte ich mit dem Teblet Notizen machen, E-Mails managen, Termine planen und das ein oder andere Schreiben.
Als letztes will ich Werbefrei durchs Internet. Nichts ist schlimmer als diese Werbung...

Jetzt hab ich auf 3 Geräte ein Auge:
https://geizhals.de/samsung-galaxy-...arz-sm-t810nzke-a1298439.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/microsoft-surface-3-128gb-7g6-00016-a1313950.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
Lenovo IdeaPad Miix 700 (kommt erst noch Anfang 2016 und wird voraussichtlich 800€ kosten inkl. Tastatur)

Jedes Gerät hat Vor- und Nachteile. 
Tab S2:
+ der günstige Preis
+ mit 389g ein echtes Leichtgewicht (Killerargument?)
+ für meine Aufgaben vermutlich ausreichend.
- Android
- Funktioniert das Fiio E10 hier? Gibts eine DAC alternative die Funktioniert? Wie schauts aus mit reinen Kopfhörer Verstärker? (mein KH hat 80 Ohm)
- Displayformat ist für Filme nicht ganz so toll.

Miix 700
+ Windows 
+ nicht ganz so teuer wie Surface pro 4 (inkl. Tastatur)
+ als Notebook nutzbar
+ Displayformat
+ SSD
- 780g ist für die Couch nicht ganz so leicht

Surface 3
+ Windows
+ als Notebook nutzbar
+ Diplayformat
~ Preis ist Moderat. Wie schaut die Preis/Leistung aus?
~ 622g ist ein Kompromiss. Mir kam es auf die Dauer schwer vor.
- nur Flash als Speicher


----------



## DaBlackSheep (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Du hast jetzt nicht so wirklich die Angaben zur Größe gemacht.
Ich möchte dir mal was vorstellen, was ich seit einigen Monaten im Gebrauch habe,
und das wäre ein Medion Akoya S6214T.

4-in-1 Multimode Touch-Notebook MEDIONÂ® AKOYAÂ® S6214T (MD 99374)

Medion klingt jetzt nicht nach dem Oberbrüller, aber du bekommst ein Notebook, 
bei dem du das Display abdocken kannst.
Zudem hast du im Display und im Dock jeweils einen Akku.
Weiter hast du 64GB HDD in dem Display und noch mal 500GB im Dock.
Das bringt bei mir etwa 6 Stunden Akkulaufzeit (im Mix).
Zudem ist die Tastatur (Dock) auch als BT-Tastatur zu nutzen.

Ich habe das Teil einmal geöffnet (neugierig wie ich bin) und das geht auch ziemlich einfach mit einer Plastikkarte.

Nachteil ist halt, dass es nicht ganz so leicht ist, immerhin ist es ein 15" Gerät.
Dafür kostet das Teilchen auch nur 399€ (im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz finde ich das recht günstig)


Wenn dir 11,6" reichen, dann gucke dir mal das hier an:
2-in-1 Multimode Touch-Notebook MEDIONÂ® AKOYAÂ® P2213T (MD 98927) (B-Ware)

Von der Bauart her so ziemlich das selbe nur ein paar Nummern kleiner.


Beide Notebooks bringen übrigens eine 1080p Auflösung und soweit ich weiß soll es auch ein IPS Panel sein.


----------



## ein_schelm (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Danke für den Tipp! Aber auf Medion bin ich nicht ganz so scharf.
Zudem spielt vorrangig das Gewicht (das auch die Display Diagonale etwas Limitiert) eine Rolle. 800g ist schon maximale Obergänze (wobei mir das schon etwas zu viel ist).
Die Display Diagonale sollte sich im Bereich zwischen 9 und 12 Zoll bewegen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Naja, wenn du mit Medion klar kommen würdest wäre der 11,6" was für dich - da wiegt die Tablet Einheit 710g.

Was du aber auch machen kannst ist ein Android Tablet - speziell mit Office 365 ergeben sich da einige Möglichkeiten.
Kopfhörerverstärker wirst du da wohl brauchen.

Was ich auch noch im Einsatz habe ist ein Sony Xperia Z4 Tablet - das wiegt unter 400g, 
hat einen Metallrahmen und wirkt sehr stabil und wertig.
Angeblich ist es auch Wasserdicht - ich habe es nicht getestet und werde es auch nicht.


----------



## ein_schelm (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Was ich auch noch im Einsatz habe ist ein Sony Xperia Z4 Tablet - das wiegt unter 400g,



Hör auf! Du erweiterst meine Auswahl nur noch 
Hab auch schon an das Air 2 Gedacht aber das ist gegen das Tab 2 raus geflogen. Jetzt kommst du mit nem Neuen Tablet daher 
Ein Pluspunkte ist auf jeden Fall das Displayformat aber der Preis ist auch recht ordentlich... da fehlt nur noch eine Kleinigkeit zum Surface 3...

Ist schon bekannt, ob das Z4 ein Update auf Marshmallow bekommen wird?



DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Kopfhörerverstärker wirst du da wohl brauchen.



Kannst du einen empfehlen?


----------



## ein_schelm (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Doppelpost


----------



## DaBlackSheep (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Hör auf! Du erweiterst meine Auswahl nur noch
> Hab auch schon an das Air 2 Gedacht aber das ist gegen das Tab 2 raus geflogen. Jetzt kommst du mit nem Neuen Tablet daher
> Ein Pluspunkte ist auf jeden Fall das Displayformat aber der Preis ist auch recht ordentlich... da fehlt nur noch eine Kleinigkeit zum Surface 3...
> 
> ...




Das Update wurde bereits zugesagt - nur wann - das weiß man noch nicht.

Ich denke du wirst da wohl einen bevorzugen, den du auch mitnehmen kannst oder?
Google mal nach FiiO - ich selbst habe den hier: FiiO A3 mobiler Kopfhörerverstärker | FiiO-Shop


----------



## ein_schelm (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Würde es lediglich um den Einsatz als Tablet gehen, wäre das Z4 jetzt klarer Favorit.

Tolles Display Format und mit unter 400g sicherlich absolut Couch tauglich. Wenngleich der Preis mir dann doch ein hauch zu hoch ist für ein Android Gerät.
Ich denke, ich werde mir das Tablet einfach mal kommen lassen müssen - um es selbst zu testen...


----------



## DaBlackSheep (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Du kannst es dir ja mal im Geschäft angucken.
Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden - ich habe allerdings die LTE Variante.


----------



## ein_schelm (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Hab mich dazu entschlossen auf das Lenovo IdeaPad Miix 700 zu warten. Das Konzept des Surface 3 hat mir so gut gefallen, das ich so ein Gerät unbedingt will.
Allerdings ist mir der Preis zu heftig und da kommt das Miix 700 gerade recht - es soll schon für 700-800€ zu haben sein. Zudem hat es gegenüber dem SP4 noch einige Pluspunkte: ein USB-Port mehr, längere Akkulaufzeit und eine stabil wirkende Verarbeitung des Kickstands.

Da mir aber 780g auf die Dauer zu schwer sind, will ich mir ein leichteres MediaPed anschaffen. Kosten soll es maximal 250€. Es soll lediglich für Netflix, Spotfiy und zum browsen dienen. Ein Bildschirm in 16:10 für Filme wäre hier besser. LTE wäre noch gut - dann könnte ich mein Smartphone als Authentifikator ablösen (das Smartphone kann man verlieren, das Tablet bleibt Zuhause). Wichtig wäre mir eine ordentliche Verarbeitung.

2 Geräte hat mich mir angeschaut:
https://geizhals.de/asus-zenpad-8-0...90np0241-m01500-a1328301.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/lenovo-tab-s8-5...27935-59-427944-a1188750.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Kosten tun beide Geräte gleich viel.
Das Lenovo kommt mit FullHD daher und ist knapp 50g leichter als das Asus.
Das Asus löst nur in HD auf - wird aber ein Update auf Android M bekommen (sofern ich da richtig recherchiert hab). Das Lenovo hängt auf Android 5 fest(?).

Oder würdet ihr zu einem anderen Tablet raten? Vielleicht kann mir jemand ein China-Tablet Empfehlen mit guter(!) Verarbeitung.
Zusammengefasst:
Budget: max. 250€
Gewicht: unter 350g - leichter = besser.
Display: min. 8 Zoll, 16:10
Verbindung: LTE


----------



## Betschi (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Zur Info, zurzeit bekommt man das Surface 3 extrem günstig. In der Schweiz hab ichs schon für 400 CHF gesehen, etwa 400 €, vielleicht hast du Glück und könntest ein Schnäppchen machen, falls es dir doch nur am Preis lag.


----------



## ein_schelm (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Es geht mir um die Preis-Leistung die mich stört... aber 400€ hört sich nett an. Welcher Shop bietet das an?


----------



## Dark-Nightmare (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Moin,

verfolge den Thread schon etwas länger. Suche auch nach einem kleinem Tablet zum Arbeiten. Mein Lenovo Miix 2 8 Zoll hat leider den Geist aufgegeben. Mich würde auch mal interessieren, wo man das Surface 3 für 400CHF bekommen kann. Bin öfters mal in der Schweiz.

Hab eben etwas gegoogled, aber konnte nichts finden. 

@ein_schelm

Bei der Suche habe ich auf der Website Mediamarkt.ch ein Surface Pro3 gesehen. Das nutze ich hauptsächlich auch (i5, 256GB). Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Die i5 Variante mit 128GB kostet dort 699CHF, also ca. 646€. Ist das vielleicht was für dich?

https://shop.mediamarkt.ch/de/compu...ft-surface-pro-3-i5-128-gb-win10/idpaxthkqjws

Gruß


----------



## DaBlackSheep (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Also zu meinem Verständnis:

- Du kaufst dir ein Windows Tablet für einigermaßen produktives arbeiten.
- Du kaufst dir außerdem noch ein Android Tablet für Surfen, Mailen, Youtube.

Habe ich das soweit richtig verstanden?

Wenn ja, dann habe ich was:
NVIDIA SHIELD Tablet K1 (940-81761-2500-500) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Wifi only)
Lenovo Yoga 2 8 16GB silber (59426324/59426329/59426322) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Wifi only)

Ich hatte auch mal ein Samsung Galaxy A 9.7 - das hat allerdings ein komisches Format - ist aber gut verarbeitet, ist leicht und hat LTE:
Samsung Galaxy Tab A 9.7 LTE 16GB schwarz (SM-T555NZK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten kannst du mit dem ZenPad nichts falsch machen, das hat meine Frau und die ist damit soweit sehr zufrieden.
Der einzige Haken ist, bete das es nicht kaputt geht, die Garantieabwicklung bei ASUS war schrecklich und es hat über 4 Wochen gedauert.


----------



## miTu (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Moin Luete,

habe mir vor ein paar Tagen ein ionik Tw 8 mt Windows 8.1 gekauft. Wollte unbedingt wissen wie sich Windows auf einem Tablet steuert bzw. anfühlt.

Es kam was kommen musste....Trotz der nur 8 Zoll macht es tierisch Spaß. Windows ist ja bekannt und man fühlt sich sofort heimisch.  Sogar die Updates müssen installiert werden. 

Jetzt bin ich so auf den Geschmack gekommen, das mein Lenovo Yoga 2 10" Tablet einem Windows Tablet weichen muss. Der Intel Atom Z3735G läuft auch ausreichend schnell. Echt cool für den Preis.

Bin vor kurzen dann auch auf das Akku-Wechsel-Thema gestoßen und muss sagen,da ist was dran. 

Man muss sich mal vorstellen, da kauft man sich ein Surface Pro 4 für 2000€ und der Akku macht die Grätsche....

Hatte mich auch in ein Surface 3 verguckt. Schön mit  Intel Atom x7-Z8700, denn der kommt ohne Lüfter aus und würde mir von der Leistung reichen. Leider ist der Akku ja nicht wechselbar.

Bei Dell Venue 11 soll der Lüfter laut sein... 

Leider kosten Geräte mit 4GB und Window 64 Bit seh viel Geld.


----------



## Atent123 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Hat die Core M Variante des Venue 11s überhaupt einen Lüfter ?


----------



## miTu (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

oh diese Variante hatte ich noch gar nicht bemerkt.

Ist lüfterlos..

Dell Venue 11 Pro 128GB, Core M-5Y71 (7140-9288) in Notebooks & Tablets: Tablets | heise online Preisvergleich

Aber der Preis


----------



## Atent123 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Ich hatte mir auch das hier angeschaut.
TrekStor SurfTab duo W2 29,5 cm WiFi, 2in1: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Soll noch vor Weihnachten ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Betschi (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Mein Surface 2 RT habe ich schon seit zwei Jahren und der Akku ist immer noch sehr gut. Wie es bei den neuen Surfaces aussieht, weiss wahrscheinlich niemand

Edit: Das Surface gabs bei Microspot so günstig, wahr aber wahrscheinlich ein Fehler, beim Surface 4 Pro haben sie den Preis von 895.- wieder auf 949.- gesetzt


----------



## miTu (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

@*Atent123*

Sieht interessant aus. Taugt Trekstor was? Kenne dir nur als MP3 Player. 

Eventuell sollte man noch warten. Es kommen anscheinend eingie coole Teile raus.


----------



## Atent123 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*



miTu schrieb:


> @*Atent123*
> 
> Sieht interessant aus. Taugt Trekstor was? Kenne dir nur als MP3 Player.
> 
> Eventuell sollte man noch warten. Es kommen anscheinend eingie coole Teile raus.



Ich hab mir das Ding bestellt soll ja laut Trekstor auf jeden Fall noch vor Weihnachten kommen und ein YouTuber der ein Video zu dem Tablet gemacht hat wo er die Anschlüsse von dem Ding in die Kamera gezeigt hat meinte das das in den nächsten Tagen verschickt wird.
Was die HD5300 im Core M angeht bin ich mir allerdings sehr unsicher.
In einigen YouTube Videos wurde der von anderen IGPUs wie der HD5500 oder der HD4400 komplett abgehängt.
Dort wurde das Dell Tablet mit dem Core M getestet.
Hoffentlich funktioniert die Kühlung über das Metall Gehäuse gut und er bleibt schön kühl.
Dann holt das Tablet vielleicht mehr aus dem Core M raus als das von Dell.
Da TrekStore aber mit der Bild und der Telekom zusammenarbeitet könnte man aber böses vermuten.


----------



## miTu (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

kann ja mal ein Feedback geben.

Das Lenovo IdeaPad Miix 700 hat hinten Schrauben... Akku wechseln!? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ein_schelm (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Hab mir Mittlerweile ein Tablet geholt das speziell für den Coucheinsatz geeignet ist. Das iPad Air 2 wiegt nur 437g und ist deutlich angenehmer zu halten als das Surface 3. Wobei man schon sagen muss das man das Tablet nach einer gewissen Zeit immer noch irgendwo abstützen möchte - vor allem wenn man es im Querformat hält. Es war eben ein Kompromiss zwischen Bildschirm Größe und Gewicht. Hätte sonst das iPad mini 4 nehmen müssen das 299g wiegt aber da sind 16:9 Filme dann wirklich zu klein. 
Der Akku ist phänomenal. Hab das Tablet 2 Tage intensiv genutzt (Filme und Musik gestreamt, im Internet gesurft) und es ist immer noch bei 35%! Bereue meine Entscheidung nicht.

Trotzdem, iOS ist eben nur ein System mit dem man zwar Spaß haben kann aber zum Arbeiten taugt es bei weitem nicht. Deshalb hab ich auch weiterhin das Lenovo im Auge. Das Scharnier schaut jedenfalls wesentlich stabiler aus als beim SP4. Spannend ist das man es aufschrauben kann. Bin gespannt was ifixit davon hält... unsicher bin ich wegen dem Material. Das Gehäuse wirkt als wäre es aus Aluminium oder der gleichen. Aber in einem Hands-On von WindowsArea.de wurde die Vermutung geäußert, das es sich um Polycarbonat handelt. Nun weiß ich nicht wie man eine Passive Kühlung mit Plastik realisieren kann?!


----------



## DaBlackSheep (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Hab mir Mittlerweile ein Tablet geholt das speziell für den Coucheinsatz geeignet ist. Das iPad Air 2 wiegt nur 437g und ist deutlich angenehmer zu halten als das Surface 3. Wobei man schon sagen muss das man das Tablet nach einer gewissen Zeit immer noch irgendwo abstützen möchte - vor allem wenn man es im Querformat hält. Es war eben ein Kompromiss zwischen Bildschirm Größe und Gewicht. Hätte sonst das iPad mini 4 nehmen müssen das 299g wiegt aber da sind 16:9 Filme dann wirklich zu klein.
> Der Akku ist phänomenal. Hab das Tablet 2 Tage intensiv genutzt (Filme und Musik gestreamt, im Internet gesurft) und es ist immer noch bei 35%! Bereue meine Entscheidung nicht.
> 
> Trotzdem, iOS ist eben nur ein System mit dem man zwar Spaß haben kann aber zum Arbeiten taugt es bei weitem nicht. Deshalb hab ich auch weiterhin das Lenovo im Auge. Das Scharnier schaut jedenfalls wesentlich stabiler aus als beim SP4. Spannend ist das man es aufschrauben kann. Bin gespannt was ifixit davon hält... unsicher bin ich wegen dem Material. Das Gehäuse wirkt als wäre es aus Aluminium oder der gleichen. Aber in einem Hands-On von WindowsArea.de wurde die Vermutung geäußert, das es sich um Polycarbonat handelt. Nun weiß ich nicht wie man eine Passive Kühlung mit Plastik realisieren kann?!



Ich finde die iPads vom Format her ziemlich blöd (4:3) - so hat man immer diese dämlichen Balken bei Filmen - dafür kann man mit dem Format besser eBooks lesen.


----------



## miTu (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

@Atent123

Tablet Trekstor da? Wie is?


----------



## Atent123 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*



miTu schrieb:


> @Atent123
> 
> Tablet Trekstor da? Wie is?



Gestern angekommen und die Tastatur ist totaler Schrott und verliert die ganze Zeit die Verbindung.
Ich werde es nach den Feiertagen zurückschicken .
Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich mir danach ein Pixel C oder ein anderes Windows Tablet bestellen. Die Core M Leistung in Spielen ist einfach zu mies. Ich habe mich ein wenig mit Moonlight gamestreaming beschäftigt.
Allerdings ist die Windows Version noch eine Beta und komplett für den hintern während die Android Version gut läuft.


----------



## miTu (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Pixel C... gleich mal gegoogelt, klingt nicht schlecht laut ComputerBase.

Du willst zocken mit dem Tablet?

Für mich muss es Windows irgendwie sein. SkyGo läuft ohne Probleme (Chipsatz Unterstüzung), ein Mauszeiger ist da, Explorer usw.. Bin aktuell auf das   ArrayDie Akkuwechselgedanke get mir nicht aus dem Kopf. Will das Tablet ja länger als 2 Jahre haben.

Moonlight klingt interesant, solange es besser läuft als Steam Link (habe ich Probleme mit).


----------



## Atent123 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Einen Transportablen Streaming Empfänger zu haben stelle ich mir cool vor.
Die PC Version von Moonlight läuft aber noch ziemlich mies.
Die Entwickler selbst sagen das das ganze Momentan fast Sinnlos ist da das ganze noch eine Aplha ist und es unmengen an Leistung kostet den Stream zu Empfangen.
Auch habe ich es noch nicht raus wie man etwas anderes als 720p streamt.
Die Android App funktioniert viel besser und kann mit starker Hardware wie beim Pixel C auch in h265 streamen was fast doppelt so effizient ist wie der normale h264 cuda codec .


----------



## miTu (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

So hatte auf Ebay bei einem Dell Venue 11 pro i3 4300, 8GB, 256 SSD zugeschlagen. Leider waren die Gebrauchsspuren und das Display nicht wie besprochen. Ging wieder zurück. 

Akkudeckel lässt sich wunderbar lösen und der Akku ist wechselbar wir beim Laptop. 

Habe natürlich voreilig und gierig wie ich bin, parallel eine Tastatur mit Akku von Dell gekauft. 

Jetzt will ich mir ein neues Dell Tablet Venue 11 pro kaufen. 

Die Preise sind natürlich nach oben offen. 

Die Fragen wären:

1. 4GB oder 8GB (zukunftssicherer für Windows) 
2. CPU M-5Y10 oder i5-4300Y
3. 32Bit oder 64Bit System (Abhängig vom Ram!? machen) 

Fragen über Fragen. 

Einsatzgebiet: YouTube, Filme, Surfen, Office, TeamViewer Sitzungen, eventuell Indiegames, Photoshop wäre natürlich zuviel verlangt 


Danke fürs Feedback!!


----------



## fotoman (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*



miTu schrieb:


> 1. 4GB oder 8GB (zukunftssicherer für Windows)


Wenn die Zukunftssicherheit auch nur eine kleine Rolle spielt, dann wären mir schon  128GB SSD eher zu weing. Mein Surface Pro 2 hat schon ohne Daten keine 80GB der 128 GB mehr frei, und da ist  bei weitem noch nicht alles drauf, was ich mobil nutzen wollte.

Für mich ist eine MicroSDXC-Karte abseits eines reinen Datengrabes, die ich am PC mit Filmen bespiele um diese dann mobil anzuschauen, mittlerweile eine Zumutung. Mein Visual Studio habe ich gerade wieder von der Extreme Pro auf die SSD umgezogen, ich fand es unbenutzbar, oft sogar schlechter wie früher auf dem alten Atom Z520 Netbook.

Wenn schon zukunftssicher, dann auch ein 64-Bit System. Mit dem 32 Bit System und ÜFI hatte ich nichts als Ärger. Außerdem kann das noch nicht einmal 4 GB Speicher nutzen.



miTu schrieb:


> 2. CPU M-5Y10 oder i5-4300Y


Da müsste man wohl Benchmarks suchen und dabei m.M. nach aber auch die Akkulaufzeit betrachten. Der M-5Y10 scheint etwas schenller zu sein und müsste auch dank der geringeren  TDP weniger Strom brauchen. Ob Dell das aber beim Akku gleich wieder ausgeglichen hat?



miTu schrieb:


> Einsatzgebiet: YouTube, Filme, Surfen, Office, TeamViewer Sitzungen, eventuell Indiegames, Photoshop wäre natürlich zuviel verlangt


Für die Anwendungen brauchst Du ein 900 Euro Tablet mit 16:9 Display?

Nachdem ich wohl bisher nur Glück mit Akkus in Mobilgeräten hatte (egal, ob privat oder beruflich) hätte ich mir eher ein Gerät mit 3:2 Display gekauft, das zur Not in 5-6 Jahren akkumäßig Schrott ist und dann sowieso durch ein neues, performanteres oder leichteres Gerät ersetzt wird. Einzig, wenn es ein gebrauchtes Dell aus England sein soll, ist dieses in meinen Augen derzeit auf Grund des Preises interessant.

Was bei dem 10,8" FullHD Display an real nutzbarer Auflösung (=darstellbarer Text) heraus kommt, falls Du keine Adleraugen hast, müsste ja schon bekannt sein. Bei mir ist es weniger wie auf einem uralten 12,5" 1366x768 Display, das man (ich jedenfalls) noch bei 100% Skalierung nutzen kann und dessen Akku nach 4 1/2 Jahren immer noch bei gut 85% der Ausgangskapazität ist. Bis ich den Akku wegen Altersschwäche erstzen will sind all meine Programme Touch-tauglich und er wird durch das SPro 2 (oder dann eher durch ein SPro 4 oder 5) ersetzt.


----------



## miTu (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Suche Tablet für Office und Multimedia.*

Moin Fotoman,

du machst mir meine Entscheidung nicht leichter. Ob ich die Leistung für den Aufgabenbereich brauchen... Erstmal haben und dann weitersehen!   

Der 5Y ist schon effizienter, habe schon paar Testberichte gelesen. Können aber den Boosttakt nicht lange halten oder nur sehr sehr kurz (Hitzeentwicklung). 

Wenn ich jetzt nicht so scharf wäre auch Extraakku in der Tastatur und wechselbarem Akku im Tablet und meine Budget mal auf 500€ setze, dann hat man welche guten Alternativen?? 

64 Bit und 8GB wären mit 500€ sicher nicht machbar. 

Aber es reicht dann sicher auch ein 4GB / 32Bit System für mich. 

Das mit dem FullHD plus nutzbare Auflösung ist mir nicht so bewusst bzw. habe ich ehrlich nicht gedacht. 
Gucke dann doch mehr Videos als Textbearbeitung. 

Ich sollte den Markt nochmal durchforsten. 
Leider gehen die guten Spielzeuge bei 1000€ los. Was mir dafür viel zu teuer ist. 
Die Firmen mit ihren 2in1 Tablets lassen sich das gut bezahlen. 
Notebooks laufen wohl nicht mehr so gut....

Das eventuell ein Asus Transformer T300Chi 600€ mit Tastatur 
 https://m.alternate.de/productdetails.xhtml?p=1204281 

Oder nur ein T100 mir Atom und 2GB mmhhhh..


----------

